# Epicfail Art That Apparantly Isn't Epicfail To Everyone Else



## Mewtwo (Dec 22, 2008)

*Okay, so the last thread dies. I made a new one. All requests have been cleared, so if you still want your request, you'll have to repost it. Unless it was the Glaceon with a fish in its mouth. That one is done.*


Requests from old thread:
Torcuine
My first request in the old thread.

Heracross
This turned out so wrong.

Spoink
Eh, this one is all right. I'm nitpicky about the tail, though.

Registeel playing a DS
Quite proud of this one.


Requests from this thread:
None yet. Request darn you.


Others:
Moonlight
Moonlight, my Shiny Umbreon.

Togepi
A Togepi. I realise it is too tall and not round enough.

Erindor
Birthday present for Erindor.

Kirby
Was for an art contest.

Rules:

1. No spam.
2. No flaming.
3. Please no unreasonable requests!
4. Unless you want them to look really horrible, don't request humans. I am getting better at drawing them, though.
5. I only draw Pokemon and animals. And some Kirby stuff, actually, because it has both been requested and it it in my gallery.
6. If the request list is full, please don't request.
7. Yes, I draw Fakemons/Splices.

Request list:
1. Kadabra
2. Croconaw
3. Murkrow
4. Darkrai in a kind of "talk to the hand" pose 
5. Marill/Eevee splice
(temp)6. Zangoose in a totally new pose and with a really bushy tail. 
(temp)7. Momma cat with her kittens
(temp)8. Viren
(temp)9. Waddle Dee(PM Request)


----------



## Dragon (Dec 22, 2008)

Are you colouring with markers? Use pencil crayons, they're... better. Try drawing Pokemon by copying the sprites, and.. yeah. Can't think of anything else to say...

I might request later or not, depending on my mood~


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 22, 2008)

Do you use references?

Anyway, Kadabra please! The only thng I really care that you get right is the tail's size-to-body ratio, though.


----------



## Taliax (Dec 22, 2008)

I would like a... hmm... how about a... Croconaw? Croconaw is cool. Yeah, I'd like to request a Croconaw.


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey, I actully think the heracross looks a little okay. ^.^

Anyway, I'd like to request for a mukrow. Maybe in a special pose. Plz?


----------



## Darksong (Dec 22, 2008)

The Heracross is a bit too bulgy in the back, but other than that, it's great! Registeel's arms might be a bit too slim, and Moonlight's face is... a bit too wide, I think. Good job!


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 22, 2008)

they're not that bad, how about a dakrai in a kind of "talk to the hand" pose


----------



## Mewtwo (Dec 23, 2008)

Yay :D

I'll get right on those! And thanks for the crit, everyone!


----------



## Mewtwo (Jan 19, 2009)

Double post with no art 0.0
But this needs revived. I now have a scanner in my possession, gimme time to learn how to use it, then I will start drawin ur art.


----------



## Elfin (Jan 19, 2009)

For some reason, the Registeel one made me crack up. Very.. unexpected. xD Those are actually good, the only real thing is that, yeah, you should start using colored pencils or something.
Hmm.. Splices, you say? Can you draw a Marill/Eevee splice?


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 19, 2009)

Please draw a Zangoose in a totally new pose and with a really bushy tail.


----------



## Lapras (Jan 19, 2009)

Can you draw a momma cat with her kittens? If so that's what I'd like to request.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jan 19, 2009)

the registeel was uexpected (I was thinking aggron when I read registeel).
could you draw viren?


----------



## Objection! (Jan 19, 2009)

Can you draw a waddle dee for S.K? Please send it to her via PM.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jan 21, 2009)

All accepted. YAY THERE IS EXCACTLY FIVE Actually I have nine, because of previous requests I forgot to put on there. I will expand the request list to meet these needs(though it is only temporary)

Requests closed!


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 3, 2009)

LIVELIVELIVE

I need this on the front page to remind me to draw your art. So... I'll start that after my homework... which is drawing =D
EDIT: I'm going to do Viren first, because by Friday I may have no access to a scanner, and only access to TCoD will be from school. And if I draw at school, the paper gets crumbly by the time I get home.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 13, 2009)

HOLY CRAP WHAT IT THIS?! MEWTWO IS BUMPING THIS 2 DO SUM ART?!

Actually, the only reason I'm on is to look at Viren :P


----------

